# GE oven coming on by itself



## Super33 (May 15, 2008)

Hi, I just had a bad ignitor in my oven and I just got done replacing it. The good new is that the ignitor works now so my oven is now working. The bad news is there is NO play in the oven knob between 'off' and 'on'. It will cause my oven to come on by itself. So basically I have to put alot of pressure on the knob turning it off until I hear the "click" of the ignitor turning off. But sometimes I'll be standing by and hear the "click" of the ignitor turning on when I never even touched the knob and it's still in the off position. This is no doubt what caused my previous ignitor to go bad. Is there a way I can adjust the play between on and off on the knob so it won't come on until I actually press and turn the knob? Thanks for your help.


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

I can't contribute a solution... I just want to confirm that only the ignitor is going on randomly... not the gas, right? If the gas IS going on with the ignitor, it would make me very nervous to have an gas oven with a mind of its own. I would shut off the gas from the wall until the oven was fixed.


----------



## Super33 (May 15, 2008)

Yes, the ignitor is coming on, when that comes on the natural order of the oven is to turn on the gas thus igniting the flame. So the oven is coming on by itself. I can hear the switch in the knob clicking the ignitor on. I can apply pressure on the knob towards the off position and hear the click turning it off. But then after I let go of the knob I can hear a click again after a few seconds and the ignitor comes back on. It seems to me that the knob has absolutely no play between on and off. I turn off the power to the oven when not in use so the ignitor won't turn the oven on by itself. My question is, how can I adjust the knob or the switch behind the knob to give me a bit more room in the off position?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

now you know why appl techs get the big bucks-woulda seen that at initial inspection-otherwise the famous "it never did that before"...to answer your Q, you can't adust it. you have a dangerous situation and i urge you to shut down gas/electrical untill corrected.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Sounds like a bad part there. Check with the manufacturer, maybe it has been recalled? Ovens turning themselves on is a dangerous thing! :furious:


----------

